# Toronto IBS Self Help and Support Group Meeting - July and August meetings cancelled



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

The Toronto IBS Self Help and Support Group Meeting's for July and August have been cancelled.The next meeting will be on September 26.


----------

